# Validea GmbH Megadownloads.com



## EvilEvo (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo, weiß nicht, ob das hier 100%ig richtig ist, aber ich habe heut eine E-Mail gekriegt, in der die Rede davon war, dass ich 96 an die Validea GmbH zu zahlen habe, da ich über Megadownloads.com angeblich ein Jahresabo bezogen habe. 
Es ist nur so, dass ich die Seite nichtmal kenne und keine Ahnung hab, was man da eigentlich macht, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es eine Datenbank ist, auf die man dann beliebig zugreifen kann. Interessant ist auch, dass in der Anrede ein mir völlig fremder Name stand, meine Frage nun, was soll ich tun? Soll ich mich da melden und sagen, dass mit der E-Mail Adresse ein Fehler unterlaufen ist, oder sich da jemand einen ziemlich schlechten Scherz erlaubt hat? Soll ich es einfach beruhen lassen, nicht dass das so eine Spam-Mail ist und ich noch mehr zugespamt werde, wenn ich antworte, oder soll ich sie einfach löschen?


----------



## Goldie (3. Juni 2008)

Löschen und gut ist. Solange nichts per Post kommt und den Titel "Mahnbescheid" trägt auf solche Aufforderungen garnicht erst reagieren.

Bis denne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (3. Juni 2008)

google erster treffer:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...nloads-net-probleme-rechnungen-mahnungen.html
viel spaß beim lesen der 100+ seiten.


----------



## Schildbürger (4. Juni 2008)

Vergiss es.  
Da hat sich jemand mit einem erdachten Namen und zufällig richtiger E-Mail Adresse angemeldet.
Stand den dort deine echte Hausanschrift / Kontonummer drin?
Vermutlich nicht...
E-Mail alleine sagt gar nix aus. Die brauch ja auch nicht beim Empfänger anzukommen.

War einem Bekannten auch passiert (War ein anderer "Dienst"). Da kamen zwar noch ein paar Mail's, aber da die keine richtige Adresse hatten, verlief es im Sande.

Sollte da ein "echtes" schriftliches Schreiben  kommen kannst du immer noch wiedersprechen.


----------



## EvilEvo (4. Juni 2008)

Naja, es ist eine Kontoverbindung von denen angegeben, aber keine Adresse, weder meine noch den ihre, danke für die Hilfe.

@Jasper: Bei mir hat Google das nicht ausgespuckt, ich danke dir für diesen Link, hat mir echt weitergeholfen.


----------



## mightyEx (4. Juni 2008)

Und noch ergänzend - niemals unbekannte Dateianhängsel (z.B. Mahnung.doc, Rechnung.doc o.ä.) öffnen und auch niemals blind auf irgendwelche eingebetteten, unbekannten Links klicken. Damit holst Du Dir zu 99,9 % unerwünschte Software wie troj. Pferde auf den Rechner bzw. jemand versucht Daten abzu-"phishen". Verbreitet sind Mails, die z.B. vorgeben von Ebay oder eines Kreditinstitutes zu stammen, mit der Bitte um "Prüfung des Accounts". Meistens sind solche Mails noch in einem schlechten Englisch oder schlechtem Deutsch geschrieben. Andere Links wiederum enthalten sog. malicious code, der dann fast unbemerkt unerwünschte Programme auf den Rechner schleust.
Wenn jemand was von Dir will, dann schickt er es per Post (wie hier schon richtig stand). Reagieren musst Du dann spätestens, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ins Haus kommt.


----------



## EvilEvo (17. Juni 2008)

Ich muss mich nochmal melden, habe heute eine Mahnung erhalten, in der die Rede davon ist, dass meine IP gespeichert wurde, was können sie damit anfangen, wie kann ich feststellen, ob es meine IP ist?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html Da dran halten wird wohl das beste sei, oder?


----------



## AhOi! (17. Juni 2008)

halt dich einfach an die tipps... 

Sitz es aus.. und KEINE PANIK


----------



## Tifftoff (17. Juni 2008)

Das gleiche hatte ich mal mit nachbarschaft24.net. Einfach nicht reagieren. Da passiert gar nichts. Mir haben Sie mit Inkassounternehmen gedroht.


----------



## EvilEvo (17. Juni 2008)

Naja wo das endet, hab ich oft genug gelesen, ca. 250 Fälle hab ich heute durchforstet, konnte nur nichts zum Thema IP-Speicherung finden, ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass sie die haben, weil ich den Link aus der ersten Rechnung zur Seite Megadownloads.com angeklickt habe.


----------



## jasper (17. Juni 2008)

die daten hinter deiner ip bekommt nur die staatsanwaltschaft raus, und die fordert die nur bei schweren verbrechen ein. kein grund zur panik.
eine ip kann man so leicht wechseln wie eine unterhose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AhOi! (17. Juni 2008)

bei jeder neuen einwahl bekommst du von deinem porvider eine neue ip zugewiesen..


----------



## Schildbürger (17. Juni 2008)

Solange die deine "echte" Adresse nicht haben, passiert da gar nix.
Im übrigen steht in deinem Link ja schon alles drin. Danke!

Spam gleich löschen.
Sonstige Mails nur als Text öffnen.
Wenn es irgendein Schei$$ ist gleich in die Tonne. Keine Links und so anklicken. Keine Anhänge öffnen.
Ich gebe grundsätzlich keine Empfangs- oder Lesebestätigungen bei Mails. 

Das kannst du alles in deinem E-Mail Programm so einstellen.


> Ist es in solchen Fällen schon weiter als bis zu Mahnungen gekommen?
> So gut wie nie. In den vergangenen zwei Jahren wurden zig-hunderttausende Rechnungen und Mahnungen von den Anbietern solcher Abo-Fallen im Internet verschickt. In genau zwei Fällen kam es zum Gerichtsprozess - und beide Fälle verloren die Anbieter, nicht die Rechnungsempfänger.



Also die Füße stillhalten!


----------



## Goldie (17. Juni 2008)

@EvilEvo

Hast du die Mahnung per Email erhalten? Dann drück einfach auf das rote Kreuz und lösch die Mail! Das ist Spam.
Wenn per Post, woher haben die deinen Namen und deine Adresse?

Bis denne!


----------



## EvilEvo (18. Juni 2008)

Ja hab alles per Mail erhalten, habe aber gelesen, dass diese Firma Daten von z.b Web.de kauft, um rauszukriegen, wo man wohnt, bin bei Web.de aber in Guatemala gemeldet, mache mir deswegen also keine Sorgen, nochmals herzlichen Dank an alle.


----------



## ZiMa (19. Juni 2008)

Ich habe von denen auch 2 mails seit 02.2008 bekommen. Jetzt kam der "Inkassoauftrag" von einer Schmuddelfirma.

Entspannt zurücklehnen und über die nette Post freuen. Wichtig ist noch, NICHT zu antworten. Erst wenn der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid kommt (in seltensten Fällen) dann einfach das Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle (Widerspruch) und weiter zurücklehnen.

Zum gerichtlichen Termin wird´s nicht kommen - Stichwort Sittenwiedrigkeit von Angeboten (megadownloads.net bietet freeware kostenpflichtig an)

MfG Martin


----------



## Alexander79 (6. August 2008)

Habe auch schon von Validea schreiben und 1 monat später inkasso brief bekommen danach habe ich Verbraucherschutz angerufen und da wurde mir mitgeteilt nicht zu drauf zu reagieren. erst reagieren wenn ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid kommen sollte. aber das werden sie ja nicht machen da es sehr unseriös klingt alleine der brief vom inkasso ist sehr fragwürdig alleine schon der Name der in diesen brief steht.
ich hoffe das hilft euch weiter mit freundlichen Gruß Alexander79


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gute_Laune_Bär (9. August 2008)

@ EvilEvo

Ich ahbe genau das gleiche "Problem"!
Erst kam die mail, das ich doch bitte die ca. 100 Euro bezahlen soll, dann ein paar Tage später kam auch die Mahnung! Alles Per E-Mail!
Allerdings stand in dem Mails mein wirklicher Name, aber die Adresse hat nciht gepasst, war zwar trozdem hier bei mir im Ort, aber da wohne ich nciht!

Ich bin jetzt auch mal gespannt ob da noch was kommt!?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## jasper (9. August 2008)

und wenn schon, das einzige, auf was du reagieren musst, ist ein mahnbescheid.


----------



## Elke48 (13. Oktober 2008)

Tja was man hier so alles erlebt im Internet,mein Sohn hatte heute auch Post von denen und in der vergangenen Woche von Load-Net.com die wollen auch 65 Euro haben,von mir selber ...ich war auf Führerscheintest oder so,die wollen auch verdienen.Naja es gibt genug die sich von sowas einschüchtern lassen.Rechnungen und Mahnungen per Mail sind garnicht zulässig so Stiftung Warentest.Meine Anwältin meinte reagieren nur wenn vom Gericht was kommt,was nicht zu erwarten ist.Ich kann nur darüber lachen wie dreist doch manche Firmen und Inkassoinstitute sind,welche ja auch Provisionen für erfolgreiche Einnahmen bekommen.Hebt euch die Schreiben oder was ihr auch habt auf,später kann man das dann besser nachvollziehen.Ich mach mir auch von den Seiten Screenshots und hefte mir alles ab.Lasst euch nicht verrückt machen,nur wer zahlt sorgt dafür das diese Machenschaften weitergehen.Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Cronxi (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo
Ich habe totale ******** gebaut und brauche dringend Hilfe.
Ich hab mal ein Addon für ein Spiel gesucht zum Download und da stieß ich zufällig auf Mega-downloads.net.Wie fast jeder habe ich die AGB und das kleingedruckte am rand nicht gelesen. So habe ich mich eben angemeldet. Nach einer Zeit sehe ich eine rechnung als e- mail. Ich schaute im inet über validea gmbh nach fand aber nur grauen deswegen ignorierte ich die Rechnungen und Mahnungen. Später kamen auch Briefe die ich ebenfalls ignorierte. Nach einer Zeit kam dann ein brief von Collectorss gmbh. Die verlangen inzwischen schon 150euro. ( hatte mich zwar angemeldet aber nix runtergeladen weil ichs net gechekkt hab wie das da geht un so....)Jetzt habe ich so nen schiss davor, denn ich bin erst 14.Ach so das coole ist noch : Das die mir noch vorwerfen das ich mich 2mal angemeldet habe, sowas kann ich echt net verstehen...Also da kommen jedesmal 2 Briefe hintereinander.

Bitte helft mir. Brauche jemanden dem ich vertrauen kann .


----------



## Cronxi (23. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bekam zuerst Briefe von Validea gmbh die ich ignorierte wie im inet empfohlen wurde.dann kamen briefe von collector gmbh...


----------



## Elke48 (23. Oktober 2008)

hi,bleib mal ganz locker....du hast nicht gesehen das du ein abo eingegangen bist richtig?der preis ist auchnicht tichtig zu erkennen.mach dir keine sorgen,die briefe und mahnungen sind zum einschüchtern da.ich rate dir jetzt....mach eine anzeige wegen betrug,das kannst du bei der onlinepolizei machen weil das hab ich auch getan.das wurde mir von der staatsanwaltschaft so geraten undzwar immer wenn du sowas bekommst und glaub mir es war nicht das erstemal das du auf soetwas reinfällst.wenn du direkt post vom gericht bekommst,dann musst du sofort reagieren weil du musst dann diesen einspruch machen und das ist sehr wichtig.soweit wird es nicht kommen denn die sind bei stiftung warentest schon bekannt.also nur reagieren bei post vom amtsgericht,eine anzeige wegen betrug machen oder du kannst auch bei der firma direkt einen einspruch machen.das ist alles.ich kann dir auch gerne helfen beim raussuchen....meld dich einfach wenn du willst


----------



## Elke48 (23. Oktober 2008)

*Polizei warnt vor Downloads bei Mega-Downloads.net*

Warnung vor zweifelhaften Downloadangeboten im Internet

Das Betrugsdezernat der Kriminalpolizei Esslingen warnt vor dem Herunterladen von an sich kostenloser Software aus dem Internet von mega-downloads.net. Im Kreis Esslingen bekamen bis jetzt 23 Geschädigte Rechnungen für eine zweijährige Mitgliedschaft über 96 Euro pro Jahr.

Bei der Kriminalpolizei Esslingen gingen in der zurückliegenden Zeit insgesamt 23 Anzeigen ein, bei denen Geschädigte ein Freeware Angebot vorgetäuscht wurde. Der Kostenhinweis ist durch die Webseitengestaltung versteckt. Als die Internetuser dann ihre Wohnadressen angaben, bekamen sie von verschiedenen Inkassofirmen Forderungen in Höhe von 96 Euro für eine Mitgliedschaft. 

Die Polizeidirektion Esslingen rät:
Laden Sie keine Software über die kostenpflichtige Website mega-downloads.net herunter. Die dort angebotenen kostenlosen Programme können vom jeweiligen Hersteller
ohne Vertragsbindung bezogen werden.
Von einer Bezahlung der Rechnung für die Mitgliedschaft und der Mahnungen der Inkassobüros wird abgeraten.
Gegebenfalls kann der Rechnung/Mahnung durch einen vom Internet herunterladbaren Musterbrief der Verbraucherschutzzentrale Stuttgart widersprochen werden.
Weitere Geschädigte werden gebeten sich mit der Kriminalpolizei unter Telefon 0711 3105768-66 in Verbindung zu setzen. Das Betrugsdezernat hat die Ermittlungen gegen die verantwortliche Firma mit Sitz in Österreich eingeleitet.http://www.polizei-esslingen.de/servlet/PB/menu/1218210/index.html


----------



## EvilEvo (23. Oktober 2008)

@Cronxi: Du hast sowieso schon gewonnen, denn du bist ja erst 14 und damit nur vermindert geschäftsfähig. Die Firma ist damit garnicht berechtigt Vorderungen an dich zu stellen und der Vertrag ist gesetzlich ungültig! 
Diese Collector GMBH ist soweit ich weiß ein Inkasso-Unternehmen, auch die können dir garnichts. 
Einzig auf einen Mahnbescheid vom Staatsanwalt musst du reagieren, soweit kommt es in 0,01% aller Fälle und selbst dabei bist du noch Lichtjahre von einer Gerichtsverhandlung entfernt, den Mahnbescheid einfach unterschrieben zurückschicken und drauf warten, dass nie etwas kommt, denn genau das wird geschehen, insofern sich ein Staatsanwalt ernsthaft die Mühe für einen Mahnbescheid bei solch einem zwielichtigen Unternehmen macht. 
Ich warte übrigens schon seit einem halben Jahr auf meine Rechnungen und Mahnungen in meinem Briefkasten.


----------



## Elke48 (23. Oktober 2008)

achgott,na da hat er ja wirklich nichts zu fürchten...aber jeder sollte eine anzeige machen denn nur so können die konten dieser betrüger dicht gemacht werden und strafrechtlich verfolgt werden.das hab ich wie gesagt von der staatsanwaltschaft denn eine meiner anzeigen geht jetzt vor gericht....gegen mangolina


----------



## EvilEvo (24. Oktober 2008)

Coole Sache das du damit so weit gekommen bist, unsere sackfaulen Dorfpolizisten meinten doch, ich soll da nichts machen und einfach abwarten, mein Fall ist mir jetzt aber zu lange her, sonst würde ich das wahrscheinlich auch zur Anzeige bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cronxi (24. Oktober 2008)

Boah... Gott sei Dank das es so nette Leute gibt wie euch, die schon fast an dem gleichen Tag antworten.
Da bin ich erstmal beruhigt aber der Brief von Collector gmbh ist unten unterschrieben. Ist das jetzt schlimm?Und was sollte ich als nächstes machen, erstmal ignorieren?
Weil so n Anwalt kostet doch ne menge geld wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Elke48 (24. Oktober 2008)

hi,wenn du erst 14 bist brauchst du garnichts zu machen....was soll dir passieren.wer da unterschreibt ist wurst,das kann auh der kaiser von china sein und es wird trotzdem nichts passieren.was du machen kannst,melde es unter der adresse von der polizei was ich hier reingestellt habe und sag dazu dein alter.die freuen sich über viele zuschriften oder fax es einfach nur rüber....hab ich auch gemacht mit den dingern von meinem sohn der allerdings volljährig ist grins.schmeiss den schitt in den müll.


----------



## Elke48 (24. Oktober 2008)

einfacher als mit der onlinepolizei geht es nicht,da brauch man sich keine blöden komentare anhören weil hier ist es auch nicht dolle mit der arbeitseinstellung unserer polizei


----------



## EvilEvo (24. Oktober 2008)

@Cronxi: Machs genau, wie Elke48 das beschrieben hat, bist auf der sicheren Seite (bist ja sowieso) und fertig ist, das wird garantiert keine Folgen haben, erstrecht keine Schlechten. 
Stimmt, das Ding kann jeder unterschreiben, wenn es der Kaiser von China war, würde ich es bei Ebay verkloppen^^. Das ist genauso ein Druckmittel wie, dass du bei der Onlinemahnung deine IP Adresse von denen gesagt kriegst, auch damit kommen die nicht weit.


----------



## Stirni (24. Oktober 2008)

hatte ich auch schon...gibt ja ne ganze reihe solcher coolen seiten...!
bin jetz schon von 36â¬ auf ca. 134â¬ aufgestiegen  mittlerweile 4 mahnung von ner ausgedachten anwaltskanzlei ohne unterschrift...alles nur betrug!


----------



## Elke48 (24. Oktober 2008)

die ip sagt doch garnichts, ich glaube die ist auf jeder seite gespeichert wo ich mal war.macht euch doch wegen diesen seiten keine platte wenn sogar die polizei schon eingeschalten ist.kann nur immer wieder sagen.....macht eine anzeige.


----------



## Elke48 (24. Oktober 2008)

die bekommen da halt ihre provisionen und das nicht schlecht weil immer leute bezahlen


----------



## Micha_50 (5. November 2008)

Hallo. Ich habe heute, nach zwei E-Mails, eine Forderung der Validea GmbH Ã¼ber 100,50â¬  erhalten. NatÃ¼rlich vÃ¶llig unsinnig.Ich kenne diese Firma, mit Sitz in Wien ,nicht einmal und war noch nie auf deren Web (gibt es Ã¼berhaupt eine? hab jedenfalls keine DomÃ¤n in dem Brief finden kÃ¶nnen). Wer hat jetzt Ã¤hnliche Post erhalten, woher haben die meine Privatadresse und lohnt jetzt schon der Gang zum Anwalt. Ich erwÃ¤ge noch einen Strafantrag wegen des Verdachtes des Betruges.


----------



## Elke48 (5. November 2008)

http://gegeninternetabzocke.beepworld.de/index.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (5. November 2008)

Micha_50 schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich habe heute, nach zwei E-Mails, eine Forderung der Validea GmbH über 100,50  erhalten. Natürlich völlig unsinnig.Ich kenne diese Firma, mit Sitz in Wien ,nicht einmal und war noch nie auf deren Web (gibt es überhaupt eine? hab jedenfalls keine Domän in dem Brief finden können). Wer hat jetzt ähnliche Post erhalten, woher haben die meine Privatadresse und lohnt jetzt schon der Gang zum Anwalt. Ich erwäge noch einen Strafantrag wegen des Verdachtes des Betruges.



So hats bei mir auch angefangen, tippe drauf, dass die deine Adresse irgendwo eingekauft haben (z.B. bei der Telekom oder ähnlichen Unternehmen) und nun wieder so einen Abzockversuch planen. Meld dich als erstes bei der Verbraucherzentrale und mach eine Anzeige bei der Polizei, zum Anwalt würde ich nicht gehen, das kostet dich ja dann Geld. Erstmal Post abwarten und bis zum Mahnbescheid ignorieren, wenn sie dich dann wirklich vor Gericht zerren sollten (Lottohauptgewinn ist wahrscheinlicher) kannst du dir einen Anwalt suchen, das Ding würdest du aber 100%ig gewinnen, da das Unternehmen ja schon einschlägig bekannt ist. Du kannst natürlich auch die harte Tour wie Elke48 wählen und gleich zum Anwalt und die Firma verklagen, wie du es dir ja schon überlegt hattest, ist bloß m.M.n. die wesentlich aufwändigere Angelegenheit und ich hätte zu sowas keine Lust und Zeit, hab z.z. schon einen Rechtsstreit laufen wegen eines Computers, von dem man mir den Kaufpreis nicht rückerstatten wollte, naja das hat *** nun davon (müsste statt 3stellig nun annähernd 5stellig sein). 
P.S: Deine E-Mail Adresse können sie irgendwo geklaut haben und deine Adresse steht bei deinem E-Mail Acc drin, soweit ich informiert bin, sind diese Daten meist ebenfalls schlecht gesichert. Deshalb habe ich auch nirgends im I-Net meine richtige Adresse angegeben. Achso und es gibt diese Seite "Megadownloads" .


----------



## Elke48 (5. November 2008)

hi,also die erste mahnung kam auch von Validea GmbH,jetzt ist nocheine da mit schon 151 euro und kommt von collector forderungsmanagment.die sind bei der comerzbank in gütersloh.ich hab da spassenshalber mal angefragt bei der bank ob sie doch wissen was sie für kunden haben.ich wurde in die höhere ebene der bank verbunden und hatte ein nettes gespräch....diesem kunden wurden schon die konten dicht gemacht....juhuuu....es geht vorran. hier anzeige machen,natürlich in eurem bereich.... https://www.berlin.de/polizei/internetwache/index.php   und vielleicht ein anruf bei der bank vom zahlungsbeleg und die mal aufklären.je mehr das machen desto mehr wird auch gegen diese machenschaften getan.lg


----------



## Elke48 (5. November 2008)

telefonnummern und adressen das ist altbekannt verkaufen firmen untereinander...schaut mal hier...
www.robinsonliste.de


----------



## Elke48 (5. November 2008)

https://www.internetwache.brandenburg.de/sixcms/list.php?page=page_links&sort=sort_links&order=asc


----------



## dorDirk (6. November 2008)

Hallo, 
hab heute auch ein Brief von der hier genannten Firma bekommen, das ich doch bitte 100,50 an diese Firma überweisen soll, da ich irgendwielche Dienste von dieser Seite in Anspruch genommen habe. Ich habe natürlich gleich Einspruch eingelegt und mit meinem Anwalt gedroht. Das Problem ist jetzt nur wo haben die meine Adresse her? Ich wüsste eigentlich noch wenn ich meine daten auf der Seite angegeben hätte. 
Naja ich kann dir auch nur raten oder allen den die das gleiche Problem haben einmal widersprechen und dann warten.
Ich bin jetzt auch am warten, aml sehen was kommt.

MFG


----------



## Elke48 (6. November 2008)

hi,du brauchst nicht warten....die nächste mahnung kommt bestimmt....aber machen musst du nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (13. November 2008)

Wie hier schon so oft stand - solange kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ins Haus flattert könnt ihr den Wisch getrost in die Tonne katapultieren.

Bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid (der kommt nur per Briefpost) muss man dann aber reagieren (z.B. Widerspruch einlegen - siehe den angefügten Belehrungen). Letztlich muss der Gläubiger glaubhaft darlegen, dass er einen Anspruch gegenüber dem Schuldner hat. Wichtig: es reicht nicht nur ein Schriebsel mit dem Titel "gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid". Der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid muss vom zuständigen Amtsgericht stammen, gesiegelt (also Siegel des zust. Amtsgerichts auf dem Schreiben) und durch einen Rechtspfleger unterschrieben sein. Weiterhin muss dem Schreiben eine Rechtshilfebelehrung (also z.B. Möglichkeit des Widerspruchs) beiliegen. Wie das so im bürokratischen Deutschland üblich ist, existiert auch beim gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ein Aktenzeichen, welches im Anschreiben auftauchen muss. Ist man sich über die Echtheit des Schreibens nicht 100%ig sicher, hilft auch ein Telefonat mit dem zuständigen Amtsgericht. Über das Aktenzeichen sollte man dann erfahren, ob der Mahnbescheid echt ist.


----------



## Micha_50 (24. November 2008)

Habe heute endlich eine Inkassoforderung erhalten.Jetzt mitlerweile schon 151,56 â¬ Darauf hab ich ja nun schon lange warten mÃ¼ssen*gg* Auftraggeber ist,: Achtung, jetzt kommts-  Blue Byte FZE in 10559 Ras al Khaimah, United Arab Emirates. Geil, oder? Ich beabsichtige aber weiterhin dieses Schreiben zu ignorieren. Das Inkassounternehmen ist laut Schreiben :Collector Forderungsmanagement mit Sitz in Herford. Hat jemand Ã¤hnliche Forderungen schon erhalten?


----------



## ZiMa (24. November 2008)

Hallo,

es folgen noch 3 weitere Briefe der Collector. Danach kommt einer von RA Läube. Weiter bin ich leider noch nicht - aber sicherlich kommen von diesem Rechtsanwalt noch  ein zwei nette Briefe.

Zurücklehnen und über die Brieffreundschaft schmunzeln.

Mfg Martin


----------



## Micha_50 (24. November 2008)

Ach is das schön. So kleine Briefchen erhalten die Freundschaft.


----------



## jasper (24. November 2008)

Micha_50 schrieb:


> Habe heute endlich eine Inkassoforderung erhalten.Jetzt mitlerweile schon 151,56  Darauf hab ich ja nun schon lange warten müssen*gg* Auftraggeber ist,: Achtung, jetzt kommts-  Blue Byte FZE in 10559 Ras al Khaimah, United Arab Emirates. Geil, oder? Ich beabsichtige aber weiterhin dieses Schreiben zu ignorieren. Das Inkassounternehmen ist laut Schreiben :Collector Forderungsmanagement mit Sitz in Herford. Hat jemand ähnliche Forderungen schon erhalten?


du musst nur auf den mahnbescheid reagieren, wenn einer kommt.


----------



## dkc-live (24. November 2008)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Und noch ergänzend - niemals unbekannte Dateianhängsel (z.B. Mahnung.doc, Rechnung.doc o.ä.) öffnen und auch niemals blind auf irgendwelche eingebetteten, unbekannten Links klicken. Damit holst Du Dir zu 99,9 % unerwünschte Software wie troj. Pferde auf den Rechner bzw. jemand versucht Daten abzu-"phishen". Verbreitet sind Mails, die z.B. vorgeben von Ebay oder eines Kreditinstitutes zu stammen, mit der Bitte um "Prüfung des Accounts". Meistens sind solche Mails noch in einem schlechten Englisch oder schlechtem Deutsch geschrieben. Andere Links wiederum enthalten sog. malicious code, der dann fast unbemerkt unerwünschte Programme auf den Rechner schleust.
> Wenn jemand was von Dir will, dann schickt er es per Post (wie hier schon richtig stand). Reagieren musst Du dann spätestens, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ins Haus kommt.



das ist der grund warum ich meinem vater grad ubuntu aufsetze ^^


----------



## Cy-baer (24. November 2008)

Hilft auch nicht wenn er dann im Inet die falschen Seiten ansurft und irgendwo seine Anschrift eintippt


----------



## Schildbürger (24. November 2008)

Hier mal was völlig neues: 
http://www.gulli.com/news/gesichtsanalyse-com-abzocke-2008-11-23/


> Eine Webseite mit dem Namen Gesichtsanalyse.com verspricht eine "Charakteranalyse anhand von Gesichtszügen".


----------



## Micha_50 (26. November 2008)

Bericht über Megadownloads bei Akte vom 11.11.08 http://de.sevenload.com/videos/jRbyLdA-Akte-08-46-Mega-Downloads-net
Gestern war Teil Zwei über diese Firme. Der Rat von Ulli Mayer : Immer ruhig Blut- auf keinen Fall zahlen oder Ratenzahlung vereinbaren


----------



## mightyEx (28. November 2008)

Hehe, habe heute auch so eine ominöse Mail erhalten:

Rechnungssteller: Netava Concept Billing für "MoviesGuy.de". Einmal Google bemüht und schon der erste Treffer war vom Forum Computerbetrug.

Vielleicht sollte man mal mehrere E-Mail-Alias erstellen, damit man herausbekommt, wo die undichte Stelle ist. Denn die E-Mail, die da verwendet wurde, ist keine meiner "Geschäfts"-Emails. Wüsste ich aber, wo ich welchen Alias benutzt habe, bekommt man heraus, über welche Plattform die E-Mail-Adresse weitergegeben wurde. Denn die ominöse Mail wird auf eine der angelegten Alias-Adressen geschickt. Müsste man halt ne Zuordnungsliste erstellen. Ist vielleicht ein Tip für die Zukunft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (28. November 2008)

Ziemlicher Aufwand, da die Betrüger ja einschlägig bekannt sind und Staatsanwaltschaften schon eine Weile ermitteln. Nur weil sie E-Mails schicken, können sie dir keinen Schaden machen, das war mir genauso egal wie irgendwelche Porno-Mails. Datenklau ist mittlerweile auch bei fast allen größeren Unternehmen bekannt geworden und das wir vor nichts 100%ig sicher sind, sollte dir auch im Klaren sein.


----------

